# Ford Sync External drive to work USB



## rknechel (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anyone help I conveted my 320 GB Drive to Fat 32 to work on my Sync Ford system when i Copy files from my other drive it ony copys the folders not the MP3 music files - Whats am I doing wrong? Please help. Thanks,


----------

